# hanging a bag advice



## dan_678 (Apr 19, 2020)

Hello i am looking at hanging a 4ft bag weighing 30kg in my garage. The garage has exposed beams, see attached photos. Not sure the best place to hang the bag, i assume the central beam as its two beams combined. Since the hanging hook is too wide to fit across the double beam I was thinking of drilling a square of wood across the two where they are joined so that the hook i attach and the bag is distributed over the 2 beams instead of one.
Any advice is appreciated,
thanks


----------



## dvcochran (Apr 19, 2020)

First off, welcome to the Forum dan_678.

Hang a chain Around the beams to support the bag. Screwing the plate in the photo will pull out rather quickly. If needed, run a coupe large screws through a chain link on each side of the beam to hold the bag in place. I have used 2-hole straps before and they work well also. You could probable use this plate on Top of the beam over the chain to accomplish this.  
Those are trusses so things about going to creak and 'move' around. Keep a close eye on those fluorescent lights as they my break or bounce out of the sockets. 
Yes, the double beam is your best bet.
Let us know how it works out.


----------



## Flying Crane (Apr 19, 2020)

I’m gonna suggest you have a carpenter take a look at your situation.  When the beams are exposed like that and run for long distances, I wonder about their ability to take the kind of side-to-side swinging stress that a heavy bag will put on it.  Best be cautious.

To your point of bolting a square of wood between two beams and mountain the hook from that piece, yes that will distribute the stress better than putting it on one beam.  I would talk that idea over with the carpenter.

If you move ahead with this, please let me know what you determine as I have a similar situation in my garage and would like to figure a safe way to hang a bag.


----------



## dvcochran (Apr 19, 2020)

To add to the comments, the closer to a wall the better/stronger the truss will be.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Apr 27, 2020)

You could get something like this, I had something like this when I was in college. 
punching bag stand - Bing images


----------

